# Dog food recipe



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I have beef bones cooking down and am wanting to can my dog food I usually freeze it, I make my recipe with rice... Is it ok to can dog food with cooked rice in it, is rice safe to can ..


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I don't know about canning it. Would you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

In this case I am cooking down beef bones all day, and then refrigerate them so I can remove the fat off the top after it cools and hardens. I also remove the bones and put everything else back into a stock pot, I rough chop any large pieces of meat or gristle also the bone broth will be a jelly after cooling. I also try to get any visible marrow out of the bones to add back into the broth... To this I add veggies usually peas and carrots more water and rice to thicken and bind. and put it into Ziplocs and freeze...


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a good link read the reviews for some good pointers regarding dog food.. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/homemade-dog-food/


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The question about canning rice is not one of safety, but palatability. Rice disintergrates when canned, turning into mush.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

got one for cats?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Why remove the bones? My dogs would drown in drool for dog food like that with the bones in it.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've been making dog food for several years, making about 6 gallons at a time and refrigerating it. We use either chicken or pork roast/loin, whatever is cheaper. Believe it or not, pork loin was $.10/lb cheaper than chicken at Sam's.

We use 1 1/2 pork loins (or 10 pounds of chicken) , chopped and boiled, then boil brown rice in the juice, puree about 4 pounds of mixed vegetables, and combine everything.

We use the 1 gallon plastic jugs from Walmart.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

could you can everything but the rice in quart jars, then when you are ready to use the jar, throw it on the stove w enough water to cook the rice?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Werforpsu said:


> could you can everything but the rice in quart jars, then when you are ready to use the jar, throw it on the stove w enough water to cook the rice?


I'd can it with the rice. The dogs won't care if its mushy as long as it taste good.


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Why remove the bones? My dogs would drown in drool for dog food like that with the bones in it.


Bones (Chicken included) are okay with raw but, once cooked, bones become brittle and tend to splinter sometimes into sharp pieces. 

Scott


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Forcast said:


> got one for cats?


Cats require taurine in their diet or they will develop serious health problems that can kill them. You're better off feeding cats raw chicken thighs, as thighs are higher in taurine than other cuts of chicken. However you don't want to feed them meat only as both dogs and cats require calcium in their diet which they normally get from eating the raw bones from the prey they would kill. 

If you want good info on making your own cat food I suggest reading catinfo.org which is written by a vet who feeds her cats a homemade diet and has studied cats dietary needs.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rivmage said:


> Bones (Chicken included) are okay with raw but, once cooked, bones become brittle and tend to splinter sometimes into sharp pieces.
> 
> Scott


My dogs get boiled bones all the time. After pressure cooking the bones are soft. I've found several sites that have this listed
_I donât recommend feeding any baked, broiled, or barbecued bones to pets because the heat dries up the bone and makes it more brittle and subject to splintering.-Chicken bones and beef âTâ bones are mostly the culprits. Keep pets away from these bones!
However, boiling the bone can be useful. If your dog isnât used to chewing on bones it is best to soften the bone through boiling. This is a good opportunity to make a meat broth for later use. Put the bone in a pot with some water, a little salt, celery, carrot, and parsley and simmer for about 1 hour.
What about Raw Bones?
After the initial few weeks chewing on softer boiled bones, raw bones can be introduced. Raw bones provide more nutrition. Dogs are more prone to wanting to bury fresh bones because they like them to be âagedâ and fermented with soild bacteria. This practice is safe (but messy) if your soil is clean and healthy. Dogs need some of the bacteria, yeasts, and minerals in the soil to help digest the bones better. They instinctually know this.
_. That's from http://www.drbasko.com/site/tips-feeding-bones-dogs-safely/.


----------

